# Qatar: Roma meglio del Milan.



## admin (10 Aprile 2019)

Anche il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 aprile, riporta che il Qatar è intenzionato a mettere le mani su un club di Serie A. I club che interessano sono Milan, Roma e Fiorentina ma il progetto più interessante è considerato quello giallorosso. Pallotta non sembra intenzionato a vendere, ma se arrivasse l'offerta giusta...


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 aprile, riporta che il Qatar è intenzionato a mettere le mani su un club di Serie A. I club che interessano sono Milan, Roma e Fiorentina ma il progetto più interessante è considerato quello giallorosso. Pallotta non sembra intenzionato a vendere, ma se arrivasse l'offerta giusta...



Riuscissimo a perdere ANCHE quest'altro, immenso, treno, ci sarebbe davvero da spararsi.


----------



## James45 (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riuscissimo a perdere ANCHE quest'altro, immenso, treno, ci sarebbe davvero da spararsi.



A mio parere non dipende dal voler prendere il treno, ma se il treno si vuole fermare alla nostra stazione.
Per spararsi, poi, c'è sempre tempo... da un po' di tempo le occasioni non sono certo mancate


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 aprile, riporta che il Qatar è intenzionato a mettere le mani su un club di Serie A. I club che interessano sono Milan, Roma e Fiorentina ma il progetto più interessante è considerato quello giallorosso. Pallotta non sembra intenzionato a vendere, ma se arrivasse l'offerta giusta...



Qualcuno mi spiega come si puo' preferire di investire sulla roma invece che sul milan ? Forse perche' sponsorizzata gia dal qatar ?
Non parlo da tifoso, ma il milan per storia, visibilita' , tifosi, credo sarebbe una scelta migliore , forse la differenza sta nel prezzo d'acquisto ?


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 aprile, riporta che il Qatar è intenzionato a mettere le mani su un club di Serie A. I club che interessano sono Milan, Roma e Fiorentina ma il progetto più interessante è considerato quello giallorosso. Pallotta non sembra intenzionato a vendere, ma se arrivasse l'offerta giusta...



Che la raccontino meglio: La Roma costa molto meno!


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Aprile 2019)

se preferiscono la roma è perchè costa meno. 

se partono già spilorci vuol dire che non hanno voglia di vincere e sono i petrolieri sbagliati.


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 aprile, riporta che il Qatar è intenzionato a mettere le mani su un club di Serie A. I club che interessano sono Milan, Roma e Fiorentina ma il progetto più interessante è considerato quello giallorosso. Pallotta non sembra intenzionato a vendere, ma se arrivasse l'offerta giusta...



Tra il Milan a un miliardo, e la Roma a 400 (cifra già altissima), qualsiasi imprenditore sceglierebbe la Roma.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2019)

E siamo sempre a sto miliardo.


----------



## mil77 (10 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se preferiscono la roma è perchè costa meno.
> 
> se partono già spilorci vuol dire che non hanno voglia di vincere e sono i petrolieri sbagliati.



Gli sceicchi hanno sempre preso club a poco x poi investire a renderli vincenti loro


----------



## Black (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 aprile, riporta che il Qatar è intenzionato a mettere le mani su un club di Serie A. I club che interessano sono Milan, Roma e Fiorentina ma il progetto più interessante è considerato quello giallorosso. Pallotta non sembra intenzionato a vendere, ma se arrivasse l'offerta giusta...



se non scelgono il Milan il motivo è uno solo... il prezzo! altro che progetto e altre fregnacce


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tra il Milan a un miliardo, e la Roma a 400 (cifra già altissima), qualsiasi imprenditore sceglierebbe la Roma.



*Ma il milan ora non vale 1 miliardo...*, non spariamo cifre a caso .
Poi se questi del qatar inizialmente partono gia' al ribasso (quando smiliardano ovunque ) inizio a pensare che siano una delle famiglie meno ricche !


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 aprile, riporta che il Qatar è intenzionato a mettere le mani su un club di Serie A. I club che interessano sono Milan, Roma e Fiorentina ma il progetto più interessante è considerato quello giallorosso. Pallotta non sembra intenzionato a vendere, ma se arrivasse l'offerta giusta...



Chi non va in Champions paradossalmente potrà svoltare. 
Se non dovessimo arrivare 4,forse è la volta buona che veniamo veramente ceduti. Il problema sarà comunque sempre sto maledetto prezzo. La Roma chiaramente è molto più conveniente


----------



## davidelynch (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riuscissimo a perdere ANCHE quest'altro, immenso, treno, ci sarebbe davvero da spararsi.



Se comprano la Roma sono loro che devono spararsi


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> *Ma il milan ora non vale 1 miliardo...*, non spariamo cifre a caso .
> Poi se questi del qatar inizialmente partono gia' al ribasso (quando smiliardano ovunque ) inizio a pensare che siano una delle famiglie meno ricche !



Il psg lo hanno preso a pochissimo. Eppure non mi sembra che siano poveri. Semplicemente se vuoi investire nella società, cerchi di spendere meno per comprarla, dato che sono soldi che vanno ad altri e che non puoi sfruttare per la crescita del club. Anzi ti dirò, già il prezzo della Roma è molto molto alto. E non è detto vada a buon fine.


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Aprile 2019)

1- elliot non ci vede fino a quando non ci guadagna
2- nessuno preferisce la roma al milan
3- son 100 anni che devono arrivare sti arabi e poi non superano manco il confine


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il psg lo hanno preso a pochissimo. Eppure non mi sembra che siano poveri. Semplicemente se vuoi investire nella società, cerchi di spendere meno per comprarla, dato che sono soldi che vanno ad altri e che non puoi sfruttare per la crescita del club. Anzi ti dirò, già il prezzo della Roma è molto molto alto. E non è detto vada a buon fine.



Seguendo il tuo discorso ti domando chi mai potra' comprare il milan ? Ovviamente tolti di mezzo i vari "imprenditori cinesi"..
Esiste un articolo in cui si parla del'attuale valore del milan e roma ?


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> *Ma il milan ora non vale 1 miliardo...*, non spariamo cifre a caso .
> Poi se questi del qatar inizialmente partono gia' al ribasso (quando smiliardano ovunque ) inizio a pensare che siano una delle famiglie meno ricche !



Certo che non li vale. Si tratta soltanto di quello che chiede Elliott.

http://www.milanworld.net/elliott-no-600-mln-per-il-miilan-da-kretinsky-vt69342.html


Tra strapagare il Milan a un miliardo e spendere 400 milioni per la Roma più altri 600 per il mercato, un miliardario sceglierà sempre la Roma.


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il psg lo hanno preso a pochissimo. Eppure non mi sembra che siano poveri. Semplicemente se vuoi investire nella società, cerchi di spendere meno per comprarla, dato che sono soldi che vanno ad altri e che non puoi sfruttare per la crescita del club. Anzi ti dirò, già il prezzo della Roma è molto molto alto. E non è detto vada a buon fine.



Pallotta voleva addirittura 600 milioni. Cifra assolutamente folle, ma è chiaro che bluffa.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Seguendo il tuo discorso ti domando chi mai potra' comprare il milan ? Ovviamente tolti di mezzo i vari "imprenditori cinesi"..
> Esiste un articolo in cui si parla del'attuale valore del milan e roma ?



Nessuno comprerà questo milan ad 1 mld. E allora secondo te perché si è dovuta fare tutta la pantomima? O cala il prezzo, oppure si alza il valore della società veramente con stadio nuovo, ristrutturare milanello, rosa di valore ecc ecc.


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Seguendo il tuo discorso ti domando chi mai potra' comprare il milan ? Ovviamente tolti di mezzo i vari "imprenditori cinesi"..
> Esiste un articolo in cui si parla del'attuale valore del milan e roma ?



Secondo Forbes, il valore di Milan e Roma è abbastanza simile. Entrambe sono sopra i 500 milioni e sotto i 600.


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Nessuno comprerà questo milan ad 1 mld. E allora secondo te perché si è dovuta fare tutta la pantomima? O cala il prezzo, oppure si alza il valore della società veramente con stadio nuovo, ristrutturare milanello, rosa di valore ecc ecc.



Penso che la rivendita ci sarà già a breve (con annessi colpi di scena, ma neanche così clamorosi...).


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Pallotta voleva addirittura 600 milioni. Cifra assolutamente folle, ma è chiaro che bluffa.



Pallotta appena non arriva in Champions smobilita, venderà giocatori, e poi cede la società se riesce.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riuscissimo a perdere ANCHE quest'altro, immenso, treno, ci sarebbe davvero da spararsi.


La Roma avrá lo stadio di proprietà, noi invece no. 
Per questo sono interessati alla Roma. Dovremmo avere anche noi un nostro stadio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Aprile 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Gli sceicchi hanno sempre preso club a poco x poi investire a renderli vincenti loro



ed infatti per ora han vinto zero. 
però io capisco il PSG, perchè parigi è parigi.
capisco il city perchè è in premier.
se tra roma e milan prendi la roma per risparmiare 300M, be...

comunque una pulce nell'oreccio la mette il fatto che nella champions ad inviti ci sarà anche la roma. la roma??? perchè? forse questo è il motovo...




7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La Roma avrá lo stadio di proprietà, noi invece no.
> Per questo sono interessati alla Roma. Dovremmo avere anche noi un nostro stadio.



non so se sarà pronto prima il nostro o il loro..............



Aron ha scritto:


> Penso che la rivendita ci sarà già a breve (con annessi colpi di scena, ma neanche così clamorosi...).



eeeeeeeeee........ cosa vuoi dire???? toccata di maroni....


----------



## Garrincha (10 Aprile 2019)

La notizia è sempre stata fin dall'inizio che gli arabi vogliono la Roma, il Milan è stato inserito come alternativa, forse più dai giornalisti che dagli interessati


Perché la Roma? Perché Pallotta può essersi stancato mentre Elliott forse non ancora e conta di farci più soldi, perché Roma è capitale così come Parigi e probabilmente per gli arabi ha un valore aggiunto, del blasone non gliene cala nulla, anzi forse renderla una grande mondiale lo vedono più prestigioso che replicare i successi di Berlusconi, i soldi non gli mancano.

C'è da sperare che la municipalità li faccia fuggire o che Elliott se è di passaggio realizzi che prima vende meglio è, non incasserà molto di più tolte le spese


----------



## Garrincha (10 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ed infatti per ora han vinto zero.
> però io capisco il PSG, perchè parigi è parigi.
> capisco il city perchè è in premier.
> se tra roma e milan prendi la roma per risparmiare 300M, be...



Parigi è Parigi e Roma è Roma, sempre capitali europee sono, anzi come prestigio e a livello d'immagine sarò di parte ma direi che vince la seconda 

Non lo fanno per risparmiare ma per valutazioni loro


----------



## fra29 (10 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Nessuno comprerà questo milan ad 1 mld. E allora secondo te perché si è dovuta fare tutta la pantomima? O cala il prezzo, oppure si alza il valore della società veramente con stadio nuovo, ristrutturare milanello, rosa di valore ecc ecc.



Non capisco, che senso ha vendere a 1 mil dovendo però iniettare soldi per arriva a quella valutazione? Non è meglio vendere a 600?
Mi pare che la plusvalenza a bilancio a suo tempo (YL) sia già stata segnata..


----------



## fra29 (10 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Penso che la rivendita ci sarà già a breve (con annessi colpi di scena, ma neanche così clamorosi...).



Cioè? Ritorni?


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Cioè? Ritorni?



Ritorni più nuovo socio, a mio parere.


----------



## gabbon17 (10 Aprile 2019)

A mio parere, il Milan e gia venduto, tutto sara publico a fine campionato...


----------



## fra29 (11 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ritorni più nuovo socio, a mio parere.



Intendo from Arcore... 
Ancora Rosso come socio?


----------



## Jino (11 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riuscissimo a perdere ANCHE quest'altro, immenso, treno, ci sarebbe davvero da spararsi.



Il discorso è semplice, ma Roma vale qualche centinaio di mln di euro, il Milan vale un miliardo. Certo un Milan, con uno stadio di proprietà, una rosa più forte allora è chiaro che anche ad un miliardo è appetibile.


----------



## Garrincha (11 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il discorso è semplice, ma Roma vale qualche centinaio di mln di euro, il Milan vale un miliardo. Certo un Milan, con uno stadio di proprietà, una rosa più forte allora è chiaro che anche ad un miliardo è appetibile.



Non ritengo sia un discorso di soldi o blasone, preferiscono Roma città a Milano città, la squadra della capitale d'Italia ed europea possederla per loro ha un certo fascino, più di avere una delle più grandi storiche società mondiali


----------

